
Pirates Crack Microsoft’s UWP Protection - protocow
https://torrentfreak.com/pirates-crack-microsofts-uwp-protection-five-layers-of-drm-defeated-180215/
======
earenndil
> Last evening it became clear that the UWP system, previously believed to be
> uncrackable

Who believed this? No DRM is perfect and all DRM can be cracked.

